# Scifi Authors



## Czar Nosferatu (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to the forums, so there might already be one of these. Anyways, there are a lot of excellent science fiction writers out there. My favorites are Philip K Dick, Harlan Ellison, William Gibson, Neal Stephenson, Richard K Morgan and Robert Heinlein. Anybody else a scifi fan and read these authors. Expand on this list too. I'm in a bit of a rush so please ignore my lack of explanation of any of these authors' works.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in a real rush so ignore my lack of authors.


----------



## ProudlyAnonymous (Jan 9, 2008)

*HG Wells* beats anyone before or since. War of the Worlds- so incredibly original, for 1897. Time Machine, same. Developed the theory of 4th demension = time before it was ever put into mathametically accepted scientific theory, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## deviger (Jan 10, 2008)

I read War of the Worlds about a year ago.  The story was tedious and I had to force myself to finish it.  A book could have the most original concept in history, but if it is boring why read it?


----------



## lordofhats (Jan 10, 2008)

Robert A. Heinlein, Issac Assimov, and Arthur C. Clarke are probably the three best science fiction writers of the 20th century. 

Orson Scott Card is pretty good, though in my opinion the only decent work he ever wrote was Ender's Game (The rest of the Ender related works were horrible in my opinion).

Other than those above and those previously listed, I find most science fiction writing crappy and not worth my time. I love Science Fiction but its so hard to find some good SF these days. I've heard Joe Haldeman is good so I might look into him soon.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Jan 10, 2008)

Ray Bradbury, Frank Herbert, Ben Bova.


----------



## Faustling (Jan 10, 2008)

lordofhats said:


> Robert A. Heinlein, Issac Assimov, and Arthur C. Clarke are probably the three best science fiction writers of the 20th century.



You obviously got great taste in SF-books, those three are the ones I was going to mention. It's spelled Isaac Asimov though (don't feel bad about it, I always fucks up Heinlein's name).


----------



## lordofhats (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes for some odd reason Sci Fi Authors have weird names, Orson (I think its weird. other people tell me they dont.), Heinlein, Asimov...


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 10, 2008)

It pretty much begins and ends with Phil Dick for me.  Bradyburry is kind of like Orwell to me, both using sci-fi as a political device, which is cool.  Dick uses it as a device to explore humanity, which is better.
Asimov wrote some cool stuff too, and there are others I probably just can't think of right now.  I heard Chuck Palahniuk's new novel will be Sci-fi.  That should be interesting if nothing else.  Now we just need Easton-Ellis to write one...


----------



## lordofhats (Jan 10, 2008)

Malone said:


> It pretty much begins and ends with Phil Dick for me. Bradyburry is kind of like Orwell to me, both using sci-fi as a political device, which is cool. Dick uses it as a device to explore humanity, which is better.


 
Its actually very very common for SCi Fi to be sued for Social Exploration. You should try reading Starship Troopers, or Stranger in a Strange Land. Their both very political and go into Human nature as well. SOme good questions in them.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 10, 2008)

I've seen Starship Troopers...I hear anyone who read the book hates the movie though, which I always thought was supposed to purposely be cheesy, kind of in the Evil Dead style, just not as well pulled off.

I've heard of Stranger in a Strange Land.  I'll try to find it.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## lordofhats (Jan 10, 2008)

The movie Starship Trooprs and the book have only one connection. Characters of the same names. That's it. The characters are onyl similar in anme only as well. No other connections.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Jan 10, 2008)

Orwell's "1984" stands among the top ten greatest sci-fi works of all time for me.


----------



## Katastrof (Jan 10, 2008)

All the good old ones have been said but two modern sci fi writers that I enjoy are Neal Stephenson and Dan Simmons. Neal's Baroque Cycle although really hard too get into at first (tons of writing about Newton), but once you pass the Daniel part of the book it becomes more enjoyable. Also Dan Simmons' Ilium is a really great read.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Jan 10, 2008)

Kurt Vonnegut of course.

I despise Harlan Ellison, and Hienlien is pretty hit and miss.  I tried to finish The Moon is a Harsh Mistress, but that botched faux-Russian voice he wrote it in was so poorly done I couldn't stand to go on.

Neal Stephenson is very gifted with words, and the worlds he creates are amazing.  My problem with him is that after his awesome beginnings the books kind of lag and peter out.  All Stephenson books should stop dead after the third chapter.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 10, 2008)

How about Jules Vern?  I've only read condensed versions of his stuff when I was younger, but it seems like the amount of classic stories he's introduced into our culture puts him up there.


----------



## lordofhats (Jan 10, 2008)

Jules Vern was among one of the first true sci fi authors. I've never really read any of his work myself but he's definetly an important SF author.

My Top Ten Sci Fi Works

1. Stranger in a Strange Land
2. Dune
3. Starship Troopers
4. Ender's Game
5. I, Robot
6. Revolt in 2100
7. Neuromancer
8. Orphans of the Sky
9. The Man Who Sold the Moon
10. Men Like Gods


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 11, 2008)

Found this site which has some good J. Vern ebooks to read if anyone is interested.
Index of /text


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jan 11, 2008)

None of these guys are in the league of William Gibson as a writer.

And he's been extremely influential as well.  What he's doing now is continuing to blend off into regular fiction, blurring the line down to "five minutes in the future".

He's a master prose stylist measured by writers in any genre.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 11, 2008)

lin: Just googled Gibson and read some excerpts from his works.  You're right, he's really pushing modern language.  Great stuff.  Some of style reminded me of Easton-Ellis' style, which is about the highest compliment I can pay a fellow writer.  Wonderful stuff.  I'll have to try to find more of his stuff.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Jan 11, 2008)

lin said:


> None of these guys are in the league of William Gibson as a writer.


 
I don't think any writer is in the league of William Gibson. I don't consider him a Sci-Fi writer at all. I consider him the God of Language. He is immortal, above such petty titles.


----------



## Faustling (Jan 11, 2008)

lin said:


> None of these guys are in the league of William Gibson as a writer.
> 
> And he's been extremely influential as well.  What he's doing now is continuing to blend off into regular fiction, blurring the line down to "five minutes in the future".
> 
> He's a master prose stylist measured by writers in any genre.



I can't believe I forgot about Gibson, I was totally obsessed with him in high school. Now I must go punish myself for the unforgivable mistake. Be right back.

Some of his later books (especially Idoru) is far from the greatness of his earlier ones though.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2008)

Alfred Bester...try the Stars My Destination for starters.
Jack Williamson-the Humanoids is classic and very readable.
Cordwainer Smith-Norstrilia and related short stories
Robert Silverberg-Dying Inside is a good start
Brian Aldiss-Hothouse is notable
Theodore Sturgeon-More than Human is seminal...these are all relatively accessible to a novice reader.


----------

